# Ammonia for sanitizing??



## REDBOATNY (Mar 19, 2011)

I read in a book (from vines to wines by Jeff Cox) that ammonia can be used as a sanitizer. Being a little leary, I googled it and found that is is used commercially in alot of applications for sanitizing and disenfecting.
I have been using it since (2 seasons) with no problems. You can buy it at the dollar store for $1 for 2 quarts. I was always running out of k-meta at inconveniant times, this solved the problem.

I am not really recommending ammonia will replace your present methods, just passing on info.


----------



## Julie (Mar 19, 2011)

Is ammonia a disinfectant? I disinfectant is a residue which means you need to rinse everything off before using. I would not be using ammonia, that is toxic.

For the price I would stick with the k-meta, you are safe with that.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 19, 2011)

I agree, anything you have to rinse out afterwards is defeating the purpose! Yiu want a no rinse sanitizer like k-meta, Starsan, or Iodophor.


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 19, 2011)

I agree. I wouldn't either...


----------



## Doublestorm (Mar 26, 2011)

Ammonia on it's own should not be used as a sanitizer - it is not approved for incidental food contact. Sure, it does have _some_ sanitizing properties (more effective when combined with chlorine which forms another compound called chloramines) but combining the two can be dangerous since it emits chlorine gas in the reaction.

Working in the beverage industry for 18 years (no, not wine...dang it!) ammonia is never used as a sanitizer...although chlorine is. If you wanted a safer, cheaper alternative I would go with chlorine over ammonia any day. But, as stated above, a thorough rinse would be required and unless you're rinsing with sterile, or mildly chlorinated water, it almost defeats the purpose. 

The other issue is that ammonia (as well as chlorine) is tough to get out of most plastics...try rinsing a container that held either and see how many rinses until the smell is no longer there. It readily adsorbs onto/into the plastic. If you have an ORP meter you can test the rinse water to see how many rinses it takes.....kinda like how many licks does it takes to get to the center of a Tootsie-pop....dang, I'm dating myself with THAT reference! LOL


----------



## jtstar (Mar 26, 2011)

I work in a meat processing facility and the only thing that we use ammonia for is in our refrigeration


----------

